# serious 04-05 gto tire issue



## xtranaut (Jul 23, 2009)

All I see is discussion about changing out stocks and, but for those, who really know what they are talking about with the modifications necessary to make most wider or larger tires work, no one has yet mentioned that the 04 and 05 GTOs COME TO YOU WITH ISSUES ON THE TIRES THAT ARE ON THE CAR ALREADY.

In fact, there is a class action suit against General Motors in this matter.

The tires that HOLDEN put on it's Monaro are 235s and present no problem but GM, in all of it's "let's not run this past the engineers" wisdom, decided for 245s on GTO in the states. The tire is too wide for the unaccommodating wheel wells and in "exuberant" and normal driving can come in contact with the struts causing shredding and blow out. Read

Be careful what you wish for. Even STOCK isn't safe.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

xtranaut said:


> All I see is discussion about changing out stocks and, but for those, who really know what they are talking about with the modifications necessary to make most wider or larger tires work, no one has yet mentioned that the 04 and 05 GTOs COME TO YOU WITH ISSUES ON THE TIRES THAT ARE ON THE CAR ALREADY.
> 
> In fact, there is a class action suit against General Motors in this matter.
> 
> ...


Why isn't the 06 in this... their 17s had the same size tires. And the stock tires don't rub unless the bushing fail. You are a tool.

Oh... and your link doesn't work.


----------



## thebassbass (Feb 4, 2009)

the reason his link doesn't work is that it is so old the suit was submitted on 05/23/2007 and most cars the owners have fixed the problem by now. and probably doesn't say 2006 gto cuz not many 2006 gto owners had complained about tire wear when thay were collecting complaints for there case as most people didn't start to see the wear untill around 10-15k miles. and if you don't have it fixed and it is that big of a deal thay make a hole kit that fixes it. it has been out for a while https://secure.merlinsoftware.com.au/peddersusa/Default.aspx?ProdCode=GTOTIRERUBPACK


----------



## GTOJer (Oct 20, 2006)

jpalamar said:


> Why isn't the 06 in this... their 17s had the same size tires. And the stock tires don't rub unless the bushing fail. You are a tool.
> 
> Oh... and your link doesn't work.


I agree on your assessment of yet another "doom and gloom" person. However, not all of the cars had this problem. Mine for one. It all depends on the build variance in the car. Some rubbed and some didn't. Pedders sells a kit to fix this but what you really need is a front subframe alignment. For that tool, for some reason, only Pedder's dealers have this magical item. Align the subframe then get a regular alignment and in most cases this goes away.


----------

